# Engine Temperature Sensor



## Benru (Jul 15, 2002)

I've Looked everywhere!!! can anyone tell me where engine temperature sensor is on a b13 sentra? i've reset the ecu to throw codes and it gave me a code 13. but i can't find the damn ENGINE TEMPERATURE SENSOR!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's two, one on the head just below the coil but that one only runs your gauge and is referred to as a thermal transmitter. The one the ECU uses is the engine coolant temperature sensor, and is located just to the left of the #1 injector.


----------



## Benru (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweeeeet! Thanks!


----------

